Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn ASP.NET? - Shak_reddit
======
rafiki6
I generally avoid MSFT stuff, but honestly you can't beat their documentation.
[https://www.asp.net/learn](https://www.asp.net/learn)

------
clement_igonet
I would do my best to not learn it, but rather anything else more open and
cross platform by design.

~~~
ToFab123
asp.net is open source and runs on pretty much everything. What more do you
want? [https://www.asp.net/open-source](https://www.asp.net/open-source)

------
ToFab123
Pluralsight.com

